#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-09-23
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: LoCo IRC meeting, Sunday, 10:00 am
<jelkner> ubuntourist, what is our agenda for today
<jelkner> ?
<ubuntourist> Shhhhhowtime!
<ubuntourist> So. What do the powers that be need for us to be reapproved?
<ubuntourist> Once again, the magic URL: (Hold a sec)
<ubuntourist> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<ubuntourist> And https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam/ApprovalApplication2012
<ubuntourist> Oops. That last one is superceded by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<ubuntourist> So, web site: Check.  Though it's a bit long in the tooth.  Time for some updates there.
<ubuntourist> Mailing list: Check.  Pretty healthy, though it could use more posts from others, not just replies.
<ubuntourist> Photos:  We should copy from Google+ and Picasso and others to Flickr, where we have established an photo stream.
 * jelkner can login to ubuntu.com
<jelkner> now let me check our local sites
<ubuntourist> Getting back to our web site http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/ we should make it more generic.  If you need edit permissions, ask me and I'll add you.
 * jelkner can login to http://dc.ubuntu-us.org
<ubuntourist> Just ported the Free Geek visit report to the the dc.ubuntu-us.org page.
 * ubuntourist just ported the Free Geek visit report to the the dc.ubuntu-us.org page.
<ubuntourist> There is an effort afoot to get an InstallFest going for a UDC Linux class.  Contact John Knight at john.johnknight@gmail.com
<ubuntourist> (He's the one taking the class and requesting the InstallFest.)
<jelkner> ubuntourist, can we meet at 10:30 am next week?  It will give me time to finish breakfast before the meeting?
<ubuntourist> A report / blog post with pictures from the recent TPFF / SFD would be nice...
<ubuntourist> 10:30 it is.
<jelkner> Let's summarize what we accomplished...
<jelkner> 1. We started having regular irc meetings.
<jelkner> 2. We took a look at our application for reactivation (which requires regular irc meetings) and began working on meeting the requirements.
* ubuntourist changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Next LoCo IRC meeting: 10:30 AM, Sunday, 2012-09-30. Be there!
<jelkner> I created an account on the Forum, but I most admit only begrudgingly.
<jelkner> I'd like to suggest that simple is better than complex, and that having too many ways to communicate with us actually harms our efforts.
<jelkner> We don't have the resources to staff them.
<jelkner> And it leads would be ubuntuistas to be turned off rather than tuned in to our efforts.
<jelkner> I'd like to suggest that we limit ourselves to three channels:
<jelkner> 1. The mailing list for asynchronous discussion
<jelkner> 2. The irc channel for synchronous meetings
<jelkner> 3. The wiki for general information
<jelkner> That should be it
<ubuntourist> We should bring up to the Council(s) that Ubuntu Forum requirement.  Give its function, I'd suggest it's perhaps considerably more practical to just refer people to the Ask Ubuntu Stack Exchange.
<jelkner> indeed
<jelkner> see you next week, mr. cole
<jelkner> it's been a pleasure as always
<ubuntourist> Shebang! Ajourned!
 * ubuntourist has ajourned the meeting.
* ubuntourist changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Next LoCo IRC meeting: 10:30 AM, Sunday, 2012-09-30. Be there! (Today's log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/23/%23ubuntu-us-dc.html)
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-16
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<marcoceppi> o/
<adom> afternoon
<adom> hey marcoceppi, I was wondering something...you mentioned how Ubuntu likes you Canonical employees to use the latest distros, do they also prefer you to use Unity?
<adom> Like, if you decided to use cairo-dock or fluxbox or something else, would they be unhappy?
<adom> just curious
<marcoceppi> adom: we're "mandated" to use the latest development release, but we can use whatever operating system/DE we like. I know a few who run KDE and others who customize everything
<marcoceppi> it depends on the team you're on. The desktop/community team area almost always running unit/ubuntu+1 from the get go. Typically around beta1/beta2 most of the other tech teams move to saucy to provide feedback and testing
<adom> you're supposed to use the latest dev release, but you can use a different OS? don't think I understand your wording. could you clarify?
<adom> please and thanks
<marcoceppi> adom: check pm
<adom> got it thanks
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: The other day you mentioned that Ubuntu laptops are hot items in foreign markets. Which ones? How much market share?
<marcoceppi> India and China iirc. not sure market share
<marcoceppi> adom: ChinnoDog more information on the release date for Solaptop https://plus.google.com/109344265064351301756/posts/1F8DG57aBUy
<ChinnoDog> interesting
<ChinnoDog> What is the cheapest Ubuntu laptop out there? I got the IT guy at work interested in Ubuntu today while showing him how to issue the secure erase command on a hard disk. He commented that it must require special hardware, to which my response that commodity hardware usually works best didn't seem to help much.
<ChinnoDog> Would be cool if I could point noobs to a cheap piece of hardware for learning Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-17
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'm really not sure what's the cheapest option that comes with Ubuntu pre-installed
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't have to be pre-installed, it just has to be cheap and work correctly with Ubuntu.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'll do some digging
<ChinnoDog> It would provide a path of low resistance, especially it was cheap enough everyone had one.
<ChinnoDog> Just like in schools these days. Everyone has the same hardware. Knowledge transfer in that scenario is very efficient.
<adom> marcoceppi: thanks for llink, will check in a sec
<adom> those laptops are enticing, but they look far from slim...
<adom> ChinnoDog: marcoceppi probably has a better answer, but that EEE pc I had ran Ubuntu like a charm and was only like $350 new back then. probably like $250 for similar model now.
<adom> i used all the flashy compiz stuff and wine and everything worked damn well
<ChinnoDog> The problem with refurb is you can't tell everyone to just buy one. Their availability is always iffy. Plus, people like shiny new things.
<adom> yeah good point. +5 for "shiny new things"
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I should build uber cheap Ubuntu baseline device. idk if there is an actual demand though.
<ChinnoDog> I want to build an anti-tablet. No touch screen or even a mouse. Keyboard navigation only.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: sounds like you want ratpoison
<ChinnoDog> I googled it. I like their idea, but it is ugly.
<ChinnoDog> Let's put this Ubuntu hour on the calendar so it can happen
<ChinnoDog> adom: You have the furthest to drive. Nominate your favorite day.
<ChinnoDog> If it doesn't happen on the weekend it should happen late enough on a week day that people can metro here.
<ChinnoDog> Realistically the cheapest Ubuntu hardware is probably a tablet with an on-screen keyboard.
<ChinnoDog> Meaning no Touch. Ubuntu desktop with semi permanent keyboard on display.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-18
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<marcoceppi> cacaw
<ChinnoDog> Where was the Drupal site that is no more?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/
<ChinnoDog> Found last snapshot of it before it died. http://web.archive.org/web/20130420163412/http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-19
<adom> sorry, busy day at work today. thinking about date to set...
<adom> first thought is Saturday after next: 9/28/2013 open to debate
<adom> ChinnoDog marcoceppi ^
<ChinnoDog> I think I change my mind about weekends being good. I like having my weekends free and many others do too. How about a weekday evening instead? I suggest Thursday 9/26 at 7pm due to the fact that Blackfinn has a $10 burger and beer special for anyone that wants to get dinner after.
<ChinnoDog> adom: should be able to make it by 7pm even from Manassas, right?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: adom I travel a lot, 9/28 is a no go, but the 26th should work
<adom> 9/26 is good with me
<adom> going to PM you both my gmail so you can add me to contacts and G+. I use hangouts all the time for immediate communication and someone can make a gcal event and invite the other two. marcoceppi ChinnoDog
<marcoceppi> adom: we do g+ hangouts a ton at canonical, so that's fine
<adom> marcoceppi: sweet
<ChinnoDog> One day I will figure out how to use G+
<ChinnoDog> Is there a degree in social networking yet?
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: it's honorary
<adom> or in Google's case, it's voluntary...anyone willing to use it gets an award
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-20
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: Do you have a graph like this for Ubuntu? If you do it is probably similar. http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/05/12/the-top-20-strongholds-for-desktop-linux/
<adom> damn Cuba
<adom> that was meant as "damn, Cuba", not "Damn Cuba!"
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<adom> marcoceppi ChinnoDog: hey guys my buddy and I are trying to plan a D&D gaming session. i've never played before and want to try it bad for awhile. if we planned a week or so ahead, any chance you guys would like to come?
<adom> it would probably be in Woodbridge at my place
<adom> so far we have a DM and maybe one more person, so if you guys joined it would be a party of 5-6 which would rock.
<adom> just trying to invite any nerds i know, but i only know a few in this area.
<ChinnoDog> I have never played. idk if I have enough imagination for that.
<adom> ChinnoDog: well you'd have the same amount of experience as me then.
<adom> we're getting an experienced DM that is prepared to deal with a group of noobs
<ChinnoDog> I am going to put Ubuntu Hour on loco calendar. Crave as the venue?
<adom> remind me where crave is? in Dunn Loring near you guys?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. Same street as Lost Dog but you walk the other way from the garage.
<ChinnoDog> Confession: I love frozen yogurt
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: crave sounds fine
<marcoceppi> adom: possibly on DD, I played a long time ago but if available I'd do it again
<ChinnoDog> Filling out this form is a pain in the butt
<ChinnoDog> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/2557-ubuntu-hour/
<ChinnoDog> Our topic is stale
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-16
<swift110_> hello all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-17
<ChinnoDog> sup
<marcoceppi> o.
<marcoceppi> o/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-18
<swift110_> hello all
<marcoceppi> hello swift110_
<swift110_> how are you marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> great, how are you swift110_?
<swift110_> im great ans you
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-19
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: that's some unbridled rage
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'm out of the country
<ChinnoDog> Aww.  :-(
<ChinnoDog> swift110: How about you?
<swift110> im great ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> 0034 ChinnoDog │ Anyone interesting in seeing Snowden on Tuesday at  │ JonathanD
<ChinnoDog>                │ Rave cinema in Centerville? $6 on tuesdays. adom?   │ lubotu1`
<ChinnoDog>                │ marcoceppi?
<ChinnoDog> That did not work very well
<ChinnoDog> swift110: You can still read it at least.
<JonathanD> wow.
<ChinnoDog> sorry JonathanD
<ChinnoDog> You are invited too but it might be a bit of a drive.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-18
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-09-18
<swift110-phone__> Hwy
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-09-22
<swift110-phone__> Hey
